# "The Movies" game wont install PLZ HELP!!!



## millert (Jun 7, 2007)

when i put in the game cd the play, install , help menu comes up as does a pop up sayin

Executable 'F:\Setup\rsrc\TheMovies.exe' had the following unrecoverable error: Couldn't find library MSVCR80.dll (required by C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS/~1... please ensure that it is installed"

and i cant install it just closes down
what is this and what do i need to do to play the game


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

my sister had this trouble with the game on her comp...it was the graphics drivers that needed updating...what graphics card have you got, cos i know it had trouble with on board intel graphics chips...


----------



## Ev0lutionz (Jul 4, 2007)

I had this problem as well.. Its something to do with the .net framework or windows defender, but i dont have windows defender installed.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

What operating system are you on?

Get the latest version of the .NET framework, you can get it from microsoft, or just do a Windows update, and it should be listed there.


----------

